# Raceglaze Aqua Bathe Wash and Wax.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was given the following products By Mark at Raceglaze to see what I though of them compared to the leading brands that I usually use.

*The Product:* Raceglaze Aqua Bathe Supplied By Mark @ Raceglaze

www.raceglaze.co.uk

From the Internet.

Aqua Bathe 
Wash & Wax.

Unique, mild yet effective shampoo, with extremely high concentration of natural Brazilian Carnauba wax. Salt free, neutral Ph, biodegradable, leaves a lasting shine every time you wash, topping up the Carnauba wax on your car. One of our star products. Two capfuls per bucket provides high foam solution which blitzes through dirt, bugs and grime on your car. Enough for typically 25 washes

Pack: 250 ml
Price: £6.99
Product Code: RG1-250
Other sizes are available as well.

*Packaging:*
The bottle is a handy size to fit neatly onto my shelf beside my other bottles not like some other shampoo bottles I have. The packaging is nice, bright and distinctive and instantly recognisable as a Raceglaze product.

*Product & Fragrance:*
The colour and smell of the product is amazing really nice fresh smell and quite slick when rubbed between my fingers.

*The Test:*
For the test, I decided to give it a really good workout. So my subject was the my trusty old 2005 Mondeo ST. The car was detailed a while back and topped of with Reflection Perfection Ultramint but it has been quite a while so I feel that this will not give a "false2 result as to the performance of the product. Thanks to me working flat out with one thing and another I have not washed the car in a few weeks and a few trips to both capital cities as well as a few nice country roads it was pretty filthy to say the least. I decided to try a few tests and wash the car using just this product.

Test 1. Through the snow foam lance: Nope it is not a great idea and frankly a waste of time and product doing so. Only mild foaming was produced and I would not recommended that this be done as a normal routine. But it is not that kind of product so no loss of points there as it was only me trying it out. To keep it fair I repeated this process several times to remove as much grit and grime as possible so not to damage the finish of the car or compromise the test by using my usual blizzard foam.

Test 2. In the bucket: 2 capfuls into my bucket lots of hot water and away we go.. Foams up really well and smells wonderful. Started to wash the car and the foam really was not doing it for me not a lot going onto the car and after a few minutes the foam in the bucket had died as well. The water still was very slick but I personally prefer more foam when washing my car. Now it may be that I am used to the blizzard being thick on the car and wash mitts do not foam up like a sponge but this was the only real gripe I had about this product.

*The Pictures:*









Finished off with some Raceglaze Carnauba detailing spray.


*My Findings:*
The product works very well. It is slick and defiantly got rid of the dirt and grime on the car without causing any damage to the paint. Personally I was let down by the lack of foam which is a personal preference at the end of the day, I prefer lots of suds when washing a car. As a soap it works well and a little bit does go a long way as 2 capfuls was more than enough to do my bucket of water.

*DW Rating: 70%*



*Conclusion:*
I can talk for hours about my findings but to be honest there is only one question I need to answer. Would I buy this product and use it on regular details?

The truthful answer is I don't really know I loved it its slickness but disliked the way it does not foam as much as I had though thought after reading the bumf bumpf on it. I like foam and suds so I will reserve judgement on buying another bottle but after one test I might just keep using what I have.
Where I do see a big benefit is to people who wash cars in a shared or communal space. The less foam the less mess and as I have said the water is VERY slick and I did not add any marks by solely using this product so it may be a product I warm to the more I use it.


----------

